# Big fish lil pole



## milenko

heres a 55lb black drum i got last year . Caught on a garcia 4500 with 12 lb test ande . It took 30 min and a mile walk down the rocks to get him in.
The second pic is a 37in red that i got on a garcia 500 with 15lb test ande


----------



## milenko

lol.. I posted the pics backwards


----------



## Scubasteve909

Nice catches!!!


----------



## cva34

Great catch..thats just a reminder how good those ole round a garcias are.And catching them walking rocks says ya know your stuff too


----------



## LazyL

Nice catch bro!


----------

